# Questions about enlistment



## DS24 (Sep 2, 2014)

I am just starting my junior year in high school, and I've wanted to enlist in the military for as long as I can remember. My question is, is it a good idea to enlist right out of high school? or should I go to college first?


----------



## Grunt (Sep 2, 2014)

IMHO, you will never go wrong by going to college first...if you have already planned on going.

But, at the end of the day, it's up to you to determine which would be best for you. You still have a couple of years to think it over. Don't rush and simply use your time wisely to decide and I believe you will make the best decision when the time comes.

Regardless of your decision, I wish you the best success.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 2, 2014)

DS24 said:


> I am just starting my junior year in high school, and I've wanted to enlist in the military for as long as I can remember. My question is, is it a good idea to enlist right out of high school? or should I go to college first?


Depends on what you think you want to do in the Military.
Are you ready for College?


----------



## compforce (Sep 2, 2014)

Chicken and Egg....

You can go to college first, then join the military (possibly as an officer)   
OR
You can join the military straight out of high school and take advantage of the educational benefits during and afterwards to get your degree.

It's really up to you, either choice is a good one.  Just bear in mind that you can bail out of college if it's not what you expected, but you can't bail out of the military (honorably) if it isn't what you thought.


----------



## pardus (Sep 2, 2014)

Are you more of a management or a worker type guy? Management go Officer, Worker, go Enlisted.


----------



## AWP (Sep 2, 2014)

High school and college will both be there when you're done with the other. We have guys on the board complete their degree and then enlist, other do it the opposite way, and some earn a commission. For me, college didn't work until after I'd enlisted. I needed that life change. One thing to think about, once you have your degree that's yours and a broken leg or torn up knee in Basic can't take that away from you. Alternately, the GI Bill can help with school...so you see, there are flip sides to every argument.

We can sit here and throw out pros and cons, but at the end of the day "you pays your money and you takes your chances."

Good luck.


----------



## DS24 (Sep 3, 2014)

pardus said:


> Are you more of a management or a worker type guy? Management go Officer, Worker, go Enlisted.


I am more of a worker type. Thanks


----------



## pardus (Sep 3, 2014)

DS24 said:


> I am more of a worker type. Thanks



OK, then if you want to stay there go Enlisted.


----------



## digrar (Sep 3, 2014)

You'll probably get more out of your military experience if you do college first, you'll probably get more out of college if you do the military first.


----------



## Il Duce (Sep 3, 2014)

If you want to go to college but are unsure about ROTC join the reserves or National Guard.  You can get some tuition assistance for college, attend basic/AIT, and get some knowledge of the force while you're in school.  If you decide to go the ROTC route your basic training will give you credit for your first two years of ROTC.


----------



## 8654Maine (Sep 3, 2014)

DS24 said:


> I am more of a worker type. Thanks



How do you know?

What kind of "work" have you done as a junior in HS?

What kind of grades are you getting?

These are serious questions.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 3, 2014)

Would you rather do beer bongs in a college dorm room or a dumpy hotel room?


----------



## dmcgill (Sep 9, 2014)

If you don't have a* burning* desire to join the military right now, go to college first, definitely.


----------

